# The Anniversary of Kapyong



## QC (Apr 23, 2009)

Kapyong was happening now 58 years ago. 
Click on the third link on the page for a more comprehensive account. Given the make up of board members, I think it's fitting it should be remembered here.  

http://www.awm.gov.au/encyclopedia/kapyong/index.asp


----------



## digrar (Apr 23, 2009)

Busy time, the 24th being Kapyong and the 25th ANZAC day. I'm working for both of them.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't heard of any large official ceremonies marking it here but I'm sure there will be something.  I'm sure they are saving resources for the 60th.


----------



## QC (Apr 23, 2009)

digrar said:


> Busy time, the 24th being Kapyong and the 25th ANZAC day. I'm working for both of them.



Nothing like a recession. I'll have one for you Digger.


----------



## digrar (Apr 23, 2009)

The joys of fly in fly out, instead of a 7 day week I have a Sunday, 13 Mondays, a Friday and then 6 Saturdays.


----------



## car (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll be helping RB move furniture on ANZAC Day, but I'm sure we'll be able to find time to open a cold one and raise it to the diggers.


----------



## QC (Apr 24, 2009)

Cheers, car.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 24, 2009)

Just finished commanding the Cenotaph guard for Christchurch city's dawn parade.  Pretty good turn out, around 10,000 civvys and a lot of old vets.

Have a good one guys, I'm getting pissed now and remembering a few mates.


----------



## car (Apr 25, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Just finished commanding the Cenotaph guard for Christchurch city's dawn parade.  Pretty good turn out, around 10,000 civvys and a lot of old vets.
> 
> Have a good one guys, I'm getting pissed now and remembering a few mates.



Well done!

RB and I actually raised three or four to the ANZACs.

It was a hot day


----------

